# Anybody here tried out Rock River Arms LAR 47 yet?



## BloodStone (Jan 13, 2015)

The Ar-15 platform, with the AK-47 magazine & shoots the 7.62 x 39.
If so, what's your impression & specifically why?

https://www.gunsandammo.com/reviews/rock-river-arms-lar-47-review/


----------



## DaleH (Jan 14, 2015)

While I haven't, I too am trying to see if I can buy one and get it shipped into my State.

However, I did build an upper for my M4 in 7.62x39mm using a mil-spec 18" HBAR-profile barrel and a JP Enterprises adjustable gas block. I find it inherently significantly more accurate than the same round out of any SKS or AK, easily by a factor of 2 or 3X. Using soft-point 125-grn deer hunting ammo she consistently shoots sub-MOA out to even 200-yards. 

The limitations on my build though, are the magazines! The tapered round of the -39mm round just does not want to feed in a 'straight up' magazine. The concept of using an AK magazine I think is fantastic!

They use to say ... _"If you can't hit it with an AK, you can't kill it with an AR"_. Well, I personally think that the -39mm cartridge mated to a superior accurate firearm design like the AR is a Win-Win!


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 15, 2015)

DaleH said:


> While I haven't, I too am trying to see if I can buy one and get it shipped into my State.
> However, I did build an upper for my M4 in 7.62x39mm using a mil-spec 18" HBAR-profile barrel and a JP Enterprises adjustable gas block. I find it inherently significantly more accurate than the same round out of any SKS or AK, easily by a factor of 2 or 3X. Using soft-point 125-grn deer hunting ammo she consistently shoots sub-MOA out to even 200-yards.
> The limitations on my build though, are the magazines! The tapered round of the -39mm round just does not want to feed in a 'straight up' magazine. The concept of using an AK magazine I think is fantastic!
> They use to say ... _"If you can't hit it with an AK, you can't kill it with an AR"_. Well, I personally think that the -39mm cartridge mated to a superior accurate firearm design like the AR is a Win-Win!



Sure seems that way. I've talked to dealers (held the gun), researched the internet (youtube etc..) & I can't find one solid negative against RRA LAR-47 (accept maybe the price). I have been giving VERY serious thought to selling my WASR & getting the LAR-47 (leaning toward the Delta Carbine) simply because of your last statement; accuracy of the AR with the punch of the AK. Plus when tested on the firing range, the 7.62x39cal bullet (shot out of the LAR 47) traveled farther with greater velocity than the 223/556 because it's not 'petering out'. Outside of how cool the gun looks, I've never been a big fan of the AR-15 platform that shoots the 223 caliber. To me, it's just a glorified 22cal bullet with a larger casing. Now the 308 caliber is a whole different breed of AR-15 cat imo (& kicks like a mule I'm told). Another great plus is, the LAR 47 shoots the inexpensive steel case Russian ammo with no problems. Btw, you ever shoot the _PMC_ brand 7.62x39cal ammo? If so, how would you rate it on a scale of 1-10 (10 being best)? Finally, good luck on getting the LAR 47 shipped to your state (being sincere not sarcastic). Because unfortunately, you're not residing in a pro-gun/pro 2nd Amendment area of America but rather, in Liberal Loonyville USA 8-[ .
(as a fellow gun advocate, you have my sympathies :lol: )


----------



## DaleH (Jan 15, 2015)

That soft-point hunting ammo I used was PMC. I'm a fan of their ammo! I have some 55-grn FMJs Inise in my 223 AR and besides flawless function and accurate, they are great cases to reload.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 15, 2015)

Lots of folks have played around with the 300 Blackout/Whisper for the very reasons you state. 7.62x39 punch with AR accuracy. Feed issues using the tapered case 7.62x39 in a standard AR lower were constant problems, thus the LAR (spend the money but cheap ammo) or 300 AAC (cheaper up front costs but expensive ammo).

I like both alternatives myself, neither are .308 replacements, but both are fun to shoot. And, a short barreled 300 AAC is tough on pigs.


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 16, 2015)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Lots of folks have played around with the 300 Blackout/Whisper for the very reasons you state. 7.62x39 punch with AR accuracy. Feed issues using the tapered case 7.62x39 in a standard AR lower were constant problems, thus the LAR (spend the money but cheap ammo) or 300 AAC (cheaper up front costs but expensive ammo).
> I like both alternatives myself, neither are .308 replacements, but both are fun to shoot. And, a short barreled 300 AAC is tough on pigs.



Just out of curiosity, what's it cost for an average box of ammo for the 300 AAC? Cost of the gun itself?


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 16, 2015)

you can build a 300 upper to use on your existing lower for around $300, or buy a complete upper for $400 and up depending on how expensive your tastes are.

Ammo clocks in around $0.65-$0.75 per round if you buy in bulk. you can reload it for @$0.30/round, all the money is in the bullet very light powder loads. By the 20 round box you are looking at $25-$35/ box.

7.62x39 definitely wins in the cost/shot battle.


----------

